# How to configure D-Link DI-524 wireless router to connect to a DI-514 Wireless who's



## ccaillou (Feb 27, 2008)

How to configure a D-Link DI-524 wireless router to connect to a DI-514 Wireless router who's connect to the Internet?

Thank you!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you trying to connect wirelessly between the two? If so, no can do! :smile:

If you want to run a wire between them, here's the recipe.

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## InfoHog (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks. That helped. I was wondering if I needed to also do that as well.

So I tried this first and voila! You saved me a lot of time.ray:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we could help someone. :wink:


----------

